# Recent changes to my '18 LT



## Bmack22 (Oct 10, 2020)

dwood said:


> Been a while since I posted any updates on the cruze. I've dipped MOST of the awful chrome trim. Just got the grill left to do. Did the piece under the windows came out great! Did the badges a couple months ago and they also came out pretty good in my opinion. Got the fog lights installed I got from Cruze Culture and I love them. Also got the foot well LED's installed. Went full LED all the way around inside and out. Really liking this cruze. Grows on me the more I get to tinker around and make it really mine. Will post a couple pics of the trim and badges a little later.


About how much does it cost to change all of the lights to LED? Except for the Headlights and fog lights, I have already done the headlights and my car doesn’t have fog lights.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Bmack22 said:


> About how much does it cost to change all of the lights to LED? Except for the Headlights and fog lights, I have already done the headlights and my car doesn’t have fog lights.


These are the tail light bulbs https://www.amazon.com/iBrightstar-...ords=7440+red+led+bulb&qid=1603902760&sr=8-19
And these are my interior lights https://www.amazon.com/SiriusLED-Ex...1&keywords=194+led+bulb&qid=1603902948&sr=8-7


----------

